# Army.ca pub night/meet and greet anyone?   Edmonton Area



## darmil (12 Apr 2006)

I like the idea of troops getting together for a beer from army.ca. Is there anybody from the edmonton area that wants to go for a pint on saturday? ;D


----------



## couchcommander (12 Apr 2006)

I'm no trooper, but later on Saturday night (or Friday for that matter) is good for me.  Maybe start a new thread with "Edmonton" in the title to get more interest.


----------



## Pea (12 Apr 2006)

I'm in Edmonton and would probably be willing to meet up for drinks. Any suggested location so far?  Let me see what Camochick and I have planned.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Apr 2006)

How 'bout Saturday, around 1630 or so, at the Crown and Anchor on 153 Street?


----------



## c4th (30 May 2006)

Anything ever come of this?


----------



## sgtdixon (30 May 2006)

next time this comes up gimme a heads up, me and 4niner0 would be in...and i can bring some SALH boys that lurk the site


----------



## camochick (4 Aug 2006)

Ok, so every other city has had one, I think we should do one here in Edmonton. We were thinking next Saturday August 12th, since another member will be in town for a visit. Lemme know if there is any interest in this and where everyone thinks we should do it (preferable somewhere with beer hehe) .  >


----------



## fourninerzero (4 Aug 2006)

Id like to, but I'm away  on course.  Another time for me perhaps.  :cheers:


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Aug 2006)

O'Mailles Pub in St Albie seems to be the default setting for these things.


----------



## camochick (4 Aug 2006)

We could do that Kat. I just have no clue where that is but i'm sure the wife can find it (She has a wonderful sense of direction  >)


----------



## MJP (4 Aug 2006)

Sure do it before we get back........


----------



## darmil (4 Aug 2006)

I'm up for a beer somwwhere on whyte would be good.FourNinerZero what course are you on?


----------



## darmil (4 Aug 2006)

How about the blackdog? ;D


----------



## Pea (4 Aug 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> We could do that Kat. I just have no clue where that is but i'm sure the wife can find it *(She has a wonderful sense of direction  >)*



Hey I wouldn't be dissing the woman with the wheels missy...  >

It's secretly a get together to celebrate my birthday isn't it?  ;D

I'm in.


----------



## camochick (4 Aug 2006)

I'm thinking somewhere on the north side is a little more convenient for people, and I really don't enjoy white ave very much. Sorry wife hehe, I love you even if you get lost. MJP we will have to do one once you people get your arses home. So anyone else interested? We need pics, Ontario is putting us to shame people!!! >


----------



## Bartok5 (4 Aug 2006)

I'm up for it, assuming I'm back from HVK's funeral in Kingston/Burlington.  As others have noted, the North side of the city is preferable for most of us serving types.  St Albert (PMQ Northwest) would be even better.   The 3VP RQMS owns the Castle Rock pub on St Albert Road.  He has been known to be very accomodating in terms of beer and snacks.....   ;-)


----------



## fourninerzero (4 Aug 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> I'm up for a beer somwwhere on whyte would be good.FourNinerZero what course are you on?



BIQ down in wainwrong, Kinda funny cause its a course I'm going to have to redo once my regs transfer goes thru. eh, such is life.


----------



## Noid (4 Aug 2006)

I do believe I can make it to St. Albert on the 12th... it'd be great to put some faces to names after reading Army.ca for months. Can't get too boisterous, though, cause I'm running the ING Marathon the next day.


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Aug 2006)

Are those of us in Calgary allowed to travel north for this? Any members in Calgary want to make a road trip, PM me please if Cammochick will let us attend to arrange timmings etc.
ps how are the triplets?


----------



## camochick (4 Aug 2006)

Anyone in the area can attend, even if you're from the bad part of the province hehehe >


----------



## Booked_Spice (4 Aug 2006)

Well I just need to find a baby sitter. GRRRR.... if not.. we should have it at my house.. he he he he he he he

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Pea (5 Aug 2006)

The more the merrier of course. Come on Alberta folks, come out of the woodwork and join us. It would be nice to put faces to names and socialize.


----------



## 3rd Herd (9 Aug 2006)

Well the ' ole gray Ford ain't what she used to be' but with some new plugs and an oil and filter change we will head north about noon on Friday. A couple of the Calgary area members have been in touch. And so far it appears I will be coming up solo. Cammo, Pea and others involved in the planning of this could you please PM me with some contact info i.e. phone numbers so I can hook up with you folks when I get there. As it is a waste of a natural resource to drive a truck empty I am forced to load it with consumable goods. Those of you who think a fine drink consists of a liquid rotting in a oaken barrel for twenty or so years are out of luck but for the rest I think you will find a broad spectrum to part take in. Afterall deep thought provoking discussion amongst ones peers does require a certain "wetting of the whistle". Looking forward to the weekend,
Cheers


----------



## military granny (9 Aug 2006)

Camo or Pea 
Did you gals decide where and what time for this fine get together? If its still for Saturday I will come down for a while BUT the big question is where are you going to meet.


----------



## Pea (9 Aug 2006)

Ok Guys and gals, we need to know who is interested ASAP. Feel free to PM me or Camo if you do not want to post on the board. We need to know who, so we can decide where. The sooner the better as we have people coming in from out of town.

Hoping for a good turnout.


----------



## Pea (9 Aug 2006)

So, after some discussion we have decided we would like to do a BBQ. It will be on the base at Booked Spice's PMQ on Saturday. (You can PM me for directions and address)

We ask that people bring their choice of alcoholic beverages and meat, and we will provide salads and such. Please let us know ASAP who is interested so that we can get the details rolling. We need to know how many people we will need to accommodate. 

Come on Edmonton, it's our turn, and let's hope for a decent show.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## paracowboy (9 Aug 2006)

I'll probably show, but don't let that stop anyone else from coming. I usually leave early, anyway.

Pea, camo, don't plan on getting loaded just yet. Depending on 54Hawken and Mark C, you may be shooting a bunch of guns the next day. If they can't get the Base Ranges, we'll have to make do with the Strathcona Club again. I'll make some calls tonight, if one of you reminds me to, later.


----------



## Pea (9 Aug 2006)

Para you know we can't have a meet without you! As for the shooting, I'll PM ya later with a reminder.

Just wanted to add that Booked Spice has a dog and cats, just so anyone with allergies is aware.


----------



## Pea (9 Aug 2006)

Ok, so we figure Saturday, August 12 at 7pm. We seem to be getting a bit of a response to this, which is great.

Please PM me to let me know if you are coming, and then I will provide the address to you.


----------



## Fdtrucker (9 Aug 2006)

I'm 20 minutes away from the Q's, send timings and address of the M&G via PM.


----------



## couchcommander (9 Aug 2006)

Sounds like a good time.

PM inbound Pea.


----------



## JBP (9 Aug 2006)

I am so thoroughly jealous it's not even comprehendable!!!



I couldn't even go to the Toronto meet and greet that happened cause' it was on my Bday and family etc... Wanted a piece of me...

Crud...

HAVE FUN PEOPLE! Live it up!


----------



## darmil (9 Aug 2006)

The northside would be cool, I live in the Hood( clareview) heh.Please dont say jox : how about the Stone Pony?


----------



## Pea (9 Aug 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> The northside would be cool, I live in the Hood( clareview) heh.Please dont say jox : how about the Stone Pony?



We've decided to do a BBQ at Booked Spice's PMQ on the base. The details are above.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> We've decided to do a BBQ at Booked Spice's PMQ on the base. The details are above.



What's this "WE" stuff ?


----------



## camochick (9 Aug 2006)

HAHA yeah come on down people, you can finally meet the gong show known as Pea and Camo. Para, don't forget us, we need to shoot things (It's been 5 months since I last saw hubby, need I say more). Hope to see you all on saturday.  >


----------



## Pea (9 Aug 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> What's this "WE" stuff ?



Well "WE" would be the people who started the thread.


----------



## darmil (10 Aug 2006)

I don't think I'll be able to attend.But I'm up for the next encounter forsure.


----------



## Shadowhawk (10 Aug 2006)

awww man!

Band is playing on the 12th can't make it down from the north. Party On! to all those who will be attending and have a case or two for me.

Cheers!


----------



## Pea (10 Aug 2006)

Update on the Meet I suppose. We seem to have a fair turnout so far, about 12 people or so who have said they are interested. 

I need to know by Friday evening who all is coming for sure so that we know how many we should be prepared to accommodate. So either post that you're attending, or PM me.

Thanks, and look forward to putting faces to names on Saturday.

P.S. Another plug for the lawnchairs - if ya got 'em, bring 'em.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (10 Aug 2006)

I wish I could make it, but my wallet is not agreeing with the airfare. Maybe next time.


----------



## Pea (10 Aug 2006)

That's too bad 9nr. Would have been great to meet you.   Another time I suppose.


----------



## Bartok5 (11 Aug 2006)

I'm e-mailing from Pearson Int'l enroute back to Edm from HVK's funeral in Kingston/Burlington.  The "red eye" gets in at 0130 tomorrow (Saturday) morning.  I'm interested in attending tomorrow night, but can't promise as I may be "sleep screwed" from the travel.  Not to mention that 've been away all week and my Wife may have other plans.  Still, I'll PM Pea for directions and do what I can to at least make an appearance so that we can put faces to names.

Cheers,


----------



## hockeygirl (12 Aug 2006)

I will be there! Need to find the lawn chairs!! Hope it quit raining...


----------



## Jay4th (12 Aug 2006)

Sorry I missed the ribbon night.  I wound up on duty.   PM me with the adress, I dropped Dennis off once but forget the adress.  Paracowboy should I bring the Arsenal of Democracy on Sat?


----------



## Booked_Spice (12 Aug 2006)

Ops thought it was a pm.. HA HAHA

I had to delete it. I am too tired tonight

anyways Jay,  I sent you a PM......see ya then


----------



## Noid (12 Aug 2006)

Slightly OT, but is there a place on the base (enroute to the Mt&Grt) where I can get a "Support the Troops" magnet for the car, like maybe the CanEx?


----------



## military granny (12 Aug 2006)

Noid
Theres a big Canex just as you come into the base.


----------



## paracowboy (12 Aug 2006)

Jay4th said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed the ribbon night.  I wound up on duty.   PM me with the adress, I dropped Dennis off once but forget the adress.  Paracowboy should I bring the Arsenal of Democracy on Sat?


well, depending on 54Hawken and/or Mark C, the Base Range may be open and I intend to take camo and pea a-shootin'. If they can't get the Ranges, I'm looking at taking them to Strathcona. I'm only bringing .22 LR stuff, but if you want to bring some cooler stuff, you're more than welcome, dude.


----------



## Noid (12 Aug 2006)

When are you going to the range?  If it's early (and a still-a-civilian w/ FAC is allowed on the range)
 I could bring a coupla non-restricted boomsticks along.


----------



## Natascha (12 Aug 2006)

We wont be BBQ'ing but Hubby and I will be stopping in to say Hello later on in the evening....


----------



## paracowboy (12 Aug 2006)

Noid said:
			
		

> When are you going to the range?  If it's early (and a still-a-civilian w/ FAC is allowed on the range)
> I could bring a coupla non-restricted boomsticks along.


depends entirely on the results of pm's I've sent.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2006)

So is it time yet?

When do we see photos?

What!     No BBQ?


----------



## couchcommander (12 Aug 2006)

H-Hour is 1900


----------



## Booked_Spice (12 Aug 2006)

see Happy hour for me already started.. since I am having a Beer right now.. HA HA HAH A


----------



## Booked_Spice (13 Aug 2006)

I would like to thank everyone that came out. It was great putting faces to names.

I had a blast

Thank you so much .


----------



## couchcommander (13 Aug 2006)

Just got back!

Thanks for having us Booked!


----------



## Booked_Spice (13 Aug 2006)

No problem, I enjoyed it. I am looking forward to having the next one, in a couple of weeks when hubby is home.


I just want to point out.. you are all bad influences.. gosh I have to get up with my kids.. any volunteers.. he he he he he he...


----------



## Pea (13 Aug 2006)

Ok so I had a blast as well. Unfortunately we waited too late to take a picture so it is quite dark, and is missing people. But, I shall post what I have.







Back row, left to right: Noid, Enzo, Booked_Spice, Paracowboy, 3rd Herd, Hockeygirl
Front Row: Booked_Spice's daughter (didn't ask for permission to post name), Jay4th & girlfriend (sorry, forget her name), Camochick, Pea, aesop081, Couchcommander
MIA: Fdtrucker (got cut off somehow)






The Birthday cake they surprised me with.

Sorry for the lack of pics, but we were too busy having fun I guess to remember. Thanks again to all that came out. I believe we had a total of 14 people there. Meet ended at 0200, and was definitely a great time. Look forward to another sometime.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

9r is vertical, so all's good, I guess.


----------



## military granny (13 Aug 2006)

Sorry I couldn't be there folks. Things have just been piling up here at home. Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Pearson (13 Aug 2006)

Even in this picture, you can see Para's concern for persec and his skills of improvisation. Due to unforeseen circumstances, his black eye box was missing, yet he managed to improvise one by using his fingers across his eyes.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

for the Record: Hockeygirl may just be *THE* sweetest person I have ever met. 
And she is a total hottie. Her husband is about to become the luckiest man in 1 CMBG in about 2 weeks. Wink-wink, nudge-nudge. A nod's as good as a wink to a blind bat! Say n'more, say n'more!


----------



## Booked_Spice (13 Aug 2006)

It was a great time.....

But can someone bring me a coffee cause I have a huge headache and no coffee in my house grrrrrr. My daughter is still sleeping. Thanks to everyone that wore her out and gave her that "man" attention that she has been missing since Daddy left. HOwever my son was up at 630 am this morning....................


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

oh, and teh Base Shooting Club is on Range 3 until approx 1400, for locals who want to make things fall down.


----------



## camochick (13 Aug 2006)

Yeah it was a good time, but that is a bad pic. I was crouching down because my wife is little and now i look like quasimodo. Thanks for posting it wife, thanks a freaking lot hahaha. Love you all  :-* Time to go shoot some things hehe >


----------



## Natascha (13 Aug 2006)

Thank you so much for your hospitality Booked_spice it was really nice to mmet everyone and see some familar faces as well. Hope you got a little sleep booked.


----------



## hockeygirl (13 Aug 2006)

Thanks again  Booked! I had an awesome time! When's the next one!? hahaha, it was great meeting everyone.
Thanks Paracowboy for the compliment....I enjoyed chattin up a storm with your wife!  ;D Oh yes, I would also like to check out this shooting range too! And yes the 2 weeks can't come fast enough!! LOL!


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

well, pea and camo done some shootin' today, and I have no new holes, so all's good. I hope they had fun. They got to shoot my Ruger .22, my wife's twoty-two rifle, and a hockey-sock of other guns the boys brung with 'em.


----------



## camochick (13 Aug 2006)

I am now a gun freak haha. Thanks Para, once again, for the awesome day. Hubby is going to be proud. We got to shoot some pretty sexy guns (with a pretty sexy man hehe >)


----------



## Pea (14 Aug 2006)

Thanks Para, for taking us out shooting today. I had a complete blast! I've got a pic of each of us on that last rifle we shot. (I forget the name, we shot so many)






Camochick





Pea


----------



## Pea (14 Aug 2006)

Checked with Para, and this should be ok.  





Paracowboy


----------



## Bartok5 (14 Aug 2006)

Sorry that I missed the BBQ and the next day's shoot.  Unfortunately, with me having been away all week my Wife had other plans for how I should spend the weekend....   

Anyhow, it looks like everyone had a good time at both events.  Next time for sure!

Cheers,


----------



## paracowboy (15 Aug 2006)

next shoot planned for the 27th. camo, Pea, if you're interested, we can teach you how to shoot shotgun. I'll bring my li'l .410 single-shot break-action.


----------



## Pea (15 Aug 2006)

Ahh damn, I'll be in Mexico that weekend. Let me know when you go again Para, and I will be there.


----------



## hockeygirl (16 Aug 2006)

Sorry, can't make that one, having the lil one's 4th birthday party that day...next time hopefully!   :fifty:


----------



## TCBF (16 Aug 2006)

27 Aug?  I might be able to make that.  I can't bring a C1, but...


----------



## Pea (28 Feb 2007)

Hey Edmonton Folks!

Sig_Des is going to be in town for Friday, March 16th so we figured it is a good time to get together again. Nothing is set in stone yet, but a few of us have been talking and figure we should start at Boston Pizza lounge (ideas for which location?) for food/drinks and socializing and then we'll move on to a bar. (ideas??)

Timing - I'd say about 1930 or so? 

Please feel free to jump in here and suggest alternate locations and/or times. However, the date will be the 16th for obvious reasons.

Here's hoping we can get a good turn out!

_Edited by Vern to amend date of greet and to bestow honours upon the new OPI!!  ;D_


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2007)

Well,

If you take up a collection to fly me out there...I'd attend. Sadly, I may be missing it though!!  :-[

Vern


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Feb 2007)

Indeed, Edmonton will once again be subjected to my presence!

I'll be in Wainwright all that week, and staying in Ed Friday afternoon/evening.

I have to be on a plane at 7:50 the next morning, but that just means I'll have to pull an all-nighter, sleep on the plane, and be home for St-Paddy's!

So come one, come all, and be ready to have fun!


----------



## R@chel (28 Feb 2007)

I wish I could come, but I'll be in ON. until the 19th.  Maybe next time.


----------



## sgtdixon (1 Mar 2007)

EX Impotent...er..Eastern Grizzley is from the9th to the 19th... so those opf us in the MO on the board wont be here

but i would come otherwise, Im always in for pint or five


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Mar 2007)

Dixon said:
			
		

> EX Impotent...er..Eastern Grizzley is from the9th to the 19th... so those opf us in the MO on the board wont be here
> 
> but i would come otherwise, Im always in for pint or five



Well, you enjoy your ex, while I enjoy my army-paid hotel room and TD


----------



## sgtdixon (2 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Well, you enjoy your ex, while I enjoy my army-paid hotel room and TD



Field Pay and my C6; Ezekial Thunderchicken Esq the IIIrd

your paid hovel and TD dont match up to the sheer joy of doing right proper armd recce stuff


----------



## Pea (5 Mar 2007)

Alright folks, I'd like to hammer out some details for this meet. I know a bunch have mentioned to me privately that they are interested in showing, but could the others interested in coming please post and let us know, so we can make some decisions. Also, like I said, ANY suggestions for locations would be great too.


----------



## Noid (5 Mar 2007)

I should be able to make it for the 16th. As to where -- does it make sense to get some idea where Sig_Des is billeted, and use that as a starting point?


----------



## Pea (5 Mar 2007)

He's staying in Nisku (if he makes it back there before his flight!... ) so I think we are good to go with pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Noid (5 Mar 2007)

'k. How 'bout the Windsor, 87th Ave and 117th Street (just west of the Butterdome)?  20-25 minutes from the airport, excellent pizza, lots of different beers on tap, not too busy on Friday nights, and quiet enough that you can hear the person across the table from you without them screaming.


----------



## Bartok5 (6 Mar 2007)

Unfortunately, although a bunch of PPCLI types will be in town that weekend for our Col-in-Chief succession events, the night of the 16th conflicts with our officer's mixed dining-in.  Enjoy your relaxing beers while the likes of PPCLIGuy and myself chafe in our mess dress....


----------



## 3rd Herd (6 Mar 2007)

Mark C said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, although a bunch of PPCLI types will be in town that weekend for our Col-in-Chief succession events, the night of the 16th conflicts with our officer's mixed dining-in.  Enjoy your relaxing beers while the likes of PPCLIGuy and myself chafe in our mess dress....



Exactly,
but to stay here in Cowtown in comfortable clothes or put on the tux. Interestingly, 250 "hob nobers" had first crack at invites. The 17th is also B-Day and both the assoc. here in town and the CAV unit have decided to forgo a trip north and celebrate in comfort. Forrest Lawn Legion March 17, 16:00 til..................... :cheers:


----------



## Lance Wiebe (7 Mar 2007)

I'm going to be in town next week.  Can I come and play too?

I don't know Edmonton all that well, so I will need some pretty good directions to whatever spot is picked.


----------



## Pea (7 Mar 2007)

Alright Folks, here's the plan:

16 March - approx 2000 hrs. Boston Pizza Lounge - Corner of 97 Street & 137th Ave (Brand new location)

So far, about 9 people have expressed interest to me in making an appearance. If you need directions or just want a contact number, feel free to send me a PM. I know a few of us plan to move on after BP to a bar for further entertainment, and anyone is welcome to join in on that fun as well. (that location to TBD that night by the crowd)

Hope to see a good turnout!


----------



## Lance Wiebe (7 Mar 2007)

I can make it, no problem.  It's the carrying on that might be tough, my hotel is downtown, just off Jasper.  A taxi might be expensive.....


----------



## Pea (7 Mar 2007)

I live downtown and will be going that way to drop off my car (after the shindig at BP) before heading to the bar. So if you need a ride back after Boston Pizza I am sure I can help ya out.


----------



## darmil (7 Mar 2007)

Too bad I have to work that night, I'd like to meet you guys.Wish it was on St Patties day,I have to go to this col in chief shin dig on Saturday as many other troops are.Does anybody want to get together Saturday? ,for a Guinness ;D


----------



## SoF (7 Mar 2007)

Why couldn't you guys have a meet and greet when I was in Ed last December   The 16th is the date I'm flying to BC  waiting to be loaded onto my 3s. First opportunity I get though I'm flying to Ed for a quick visit.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (8 Mar 2007)

so can anyone on this forum go? i still pretty new here. but i about 3 hours west of Edmonton. and im always looking for an excuse to head into the city!


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2007)

The more the merrier!!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> The more the merrier!!  ;D



Absolutely!





			
				formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> so can anyone on this forum go? i still pretty new here. but i about 3 hours west of Edmonton. and im always looking for an excuse to head into the city!



Plus we can gossip about OHS'ers! I'll be driving about 2 and half hours that afternoon to get to Edmonton, anyway!


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Plus we can gossip about OHS'ers!



You don't get to gossip about me unless I'm there Des!!


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> You don't get to gossip about me unless I'm there Des!!



It'll be about some younger and dumber OHSers, Librarian  

But I can make sure it gets back to you


----------



## Yrys (8 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> You don't get to gossip about me unless I'm there Des!!



Print that, Des, and bring it with you...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=24534

It will ba as if she'S there   !


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2007)

That should do well to keep the rats away from the event!!   

Thanks Yrys.  ;D


----------



## Yrys (8 Mar 2007)

There rats at tho events ? Why nobody told me, I would have try to go to one!

NP, Vern


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2007)

Well, I'm so pleased with the military right now, but I should have expected it.

My tasking in Ww has been delayed a week...so instead of being there from the 11th until the 17th, I'll be there from the 18th til the 24th.

Continue on with the meet, you seem to have lot's of people, sadly I won't be staying in Edmonton until the evening of the 23rd.

Pea, as far as the other one, you will still have a place to crash.

Thank you, army  :brickwall:


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2007)

Alright folks, I know a lot of people wanted to come to the meet to see Des... so I guess just wanting a feel to see if this meet is still a go ahead or not. I'm definitely still up for it, just wanted to make sure I won't be there alone is all. LOL.

If you guys want to cancel and arrange something for the 23rd, I'm fine with that, but someone else will have to take over as I will be in Ottawa that evening.

Let me know please.

P.S. - Des you are secretly avoiding me aren't you?


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> If you guys want to cancel and arrange something for the 23rd, I'm fine with that, but someone else will have to take over as I will be in Ottawa that evening.
> 
> Let me know please.



I really hope people aren't going to cancel on a good time just because I'm not going to be there. I'm really not that memorable or really worth it.

I would, however, be happy to meet up with people on the 23rd...whatever the masses choose, or prefer!



> P.S. - Des you are secretly avoiding me aren't you?



Absolutely...in fact, I've managed to get the Army to cancel and reschedule Operational Support taskings, so that I can avoid you


----------



## camochick (8 Mar 2007)

I'm still up for it if everyone else is, and Des, we could meet for some drinks when you're actually in town. I dunno who else will be around then, but i'm always up for some booze and good conversation (I'll bring hubby, you can talk army with him while I liquor myself up hehehe to avoid the boredom)!!!


----------



## Lance Wiebe (9 Mar 2007)

I'm still up for it.  On the 16th, and if it happens, the 23rd too!


----------



## military granny (9 Mar 2007)

I will forgo the 16 but Pea if you want me to help out with the 23 I will be more then happy to do so


----------



## 762gunner (11 Mar 2007)

May I suggest the Docks, east side of Londonderry Mall?  Not far from the base, the new owners really cater to the military and regularly offers drink tickets to us.  Nice wimmen there, pool tables, great music if there's a live band, bouncers are usually military.  Sometimes the young hippie-types will fawn all over ya if they find out you're in the service.  No dartboards, yet.

     Worth checking out.  Oh yeah, and the waitresses and bartendresses are HOT  >


----------



## Pea (12 Mar 2007)

It has been expressed to me that a great deal of those that were interested would like to change the meet date to the 23rd when Des will be in Edmonton. Since I will NOT be in town at this point, as I will be in Ottawa, someone else will have to take over the planning process. I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## MJP (12 Mar 2007)

Just shirking your responsibility again!  I say keep everything the same in regards to times, place etc etc just change the dates to the 23rd.  Keeps it easy for those slow sigs type guys like Des to remember.


----------



## Pea (12 Mar 2007)

MJP said:
			
		

> Just shirking your responsibility again!  I say keep everything the same in regards to times, place etc etc just change the dates to the 23rd.  Keeps it easy for those slow sigs type guys like Des to remember.



Well thank you for volunteering to take over my planning position! I knew I could count on you!  ;D


----------



## MJP (12 Mar 2007)

Right....obviously you don't me that well.  I show up at these sorts of things get drunk, lick people and try not to get into fights.  What is there to plan anyway?  you already laid the ground work....we just changed the dated.  Voilia done in accordance with the KISS principle (that and the fact I hate extra work).


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2007)

Well then MJP as the new OPI for the event, would you like me to amend the date in your topic title for you??

No licks required!!


----------



## Pea (12 Mar 2007)

MJP said:
			
		

> Right....obviously you don't me that well.  I show up at these sorts of things get drunk, lick people and try not to get into fights.  What is there to plan anyway?  you already laid the ground work....we just changed the dated.  Voilia done in accordance with the KISS principle (that and the fact I hate extra work).



I thought we kept our private lives private?...  But you do bring up a good point! I already planned it all. You all just show up and have fun. Thank me later, ok?.  ;D

As my last duty, Librarian could you please amend the title. Don't want to send any extra work MJP's way.


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> As my last duty, Librarian could you please amend the title. Don't want to send any extra work MJP's way.



Done Pea!!  >


----------



## Pea (12 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Done Pea!!  >



Nicely done!! Now you are a gal I can count on!!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Mar 2007)

MJP said:
			
		

> Just shirking your responsibility again!  I say keep everything the same in regards to times, place etc etc just change the dates to the 23rd.  Keeps it easy for those slow sigs type guys like Des to remember.



Me like simple...land...drink...lick!

MJP, when it get's closer, I'll shoot you off a PM with my numbers and such!


----------



## MJP (13 Mar 2007)

Sounds good Sig.

S.Baker your best bet would be to call the unit.  They have fulltime guys (I don't know if any are LER though usually clerks and what not) that work in the armouries during the day.  Failing that you can always go on one of their parade nights.


----------



## camochick (13 Mar 2007)

Oh great , two lickers :crybaby: Atleast hubby will be there to control slobber boy#1 and keep me from getting sold to a cabbie for a ten dollar fare.  :threat:


----------



## Journeyman (13 Mar 2007)

darn....ANOTHER PM that gets accidently posted


edit: oops


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Mar 2007)

camochick said:
			
		

> and keep me from getting sold to a cabbie for a ten dollar fare.  :threat:


I take it that this has happened in past meet & greets?  ;D


----------



## GAP (13 Mar 2007)

Does that make MJP the DD?


----------



## Pea (13 Mar 2007)

camochick said:
			
		

> Oh great , two lickers :crybaby: Atleast hubby will be there to control slobber boy#1 and keep me from getting sold to a cabbie for a ten dollar fare.  :threat:



HAHAH.. Oh man. Not sure if I am sad to miss this meet anymore. I might be a heck of a lot safer across the country... says past experience anyways.


----------



## MJP (13 Mar 2007)

Hey Juan Valdez had it coming to him...and $10 dollars for you camo was a good deal.  I did haggle him up from me actually having to pay $5 for him to take you off of our hands.

I'll probably be DDing GAP as I leave for a course the next day.  Geez quit acting like your my father or something.......


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 Mar 2007)

Now that I'm here in Edmonton, is anyone here available to join me for a beer in downtown Edmonton on the 16th or 17th?  While I still plan to attend the gathering on the 23rd, I wouldn't mind meeting someone new and having a beer.

BTW, I say downtown because that's where the hotel is.  Near 102 and Jasper.


----------



## GAP (14 Mar 2007)

MJP said:
			
		

> Geez quit acting like your my father or something.......



Yeah, go figure....


----------



## darmil (16 Mar 2007)

> I am heading up to edmonton on the 5th of April and I was wondering if any one was a member of the L EDMN R.  I would like to have a tour of the unit.



I'm a member of the LERS. I would love to give you a tour but, im starting pre deployment training 2 april . I'd be happy to try and help you out with a tour.


----------



## military granny (22 Mar 2007)

bump


----------



## camochick (22 Mar 2007)

Did we ever decide on a time? We're still doing it at the bp's on 97th and 137 ave right? So confused.  :crybaby:


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Mar 2007)

When did they put a BP there?  Don't tell me the Roz liquor store got dozed?  I gotta get into the big shcity more.....


----------



## Lance Wiebe (23 Mar 2007)

I thought it was the BP at 97th and 167?

I'm confused too.......


----------



## Pea (23 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Alright Folks, here's the plan:
> 
> 16  23 March - approx 2000 hrs. Boston Pizza Lounge - Corner of 97 Street & 137th Ave (Brand new location)



Wasn't it decided to be left "as is" other than fixing the date?.... Have a good one guys! Have a drink or two for me please!


----------



## camochick (23 Mar 2007)

No, it's the Bp's on 97th and 137th avenue. Where is MJP with his infinite wisdom (I want to barf for having just said that about a man who tried to sell me to a cabbie for ten bucks).  Oh and Kat, the liquor store is still there hehehe


----------



## camochick (23 Mar 2007)

Pea is right. 8pm at the Bp's on 137avenue and 97th street. See you tommorrow night!!!


----------



## MJP (23 Mar 2007)

Hey I'll be going out for supper earlier than 2000 as I suddenly have to catch a bus at 0130 to Calgary so I can fly out to Gagetown.  I'll be there around 6ish if anyone wants to stop by.


----------



## JBP (21 Aug 2008)

I unfortunately completely missed this whole thread while the last meet & greet was planned, that sucks! 

Wife and I just moved out here this past Feb and would love to eventually meet some people, hopefully another meet & greet isn't out of the question while there's still some summer left! I keep hearing that there's really only another month (Sept!) of nice weather out here and then everything gets really crappy in October? Snows in Halloween out here in Edmonton pretty frequently I imagine eh?

That BP's is the perfect location - for those of us who live on the base


----------



## Lance Wiebe (21 Aug 2008)

I'm going to be visiting in town, doing some stuff on base.

I'll be in town from the 3rd to the 19th of September.  Unfortunately, my hotel is down town, so I may have to cab it if another gathering is planned.

Anyone up for a together?


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Aug 2008)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> I'm going to be visiting in town, doing some stuff on base.
> 
> I'll be in town from the 3rd to the 19th of September.  Unfortunately, my hotel is down town, so I may have to cab it if another gathering is planned.
> 
> Anyone up for a together?



If a date does get set up, and I'm not away on ex, I live downtown, and a ride would be available.


----------



## scas (21 Aug 2008)

any is a good day for a brew up.


----------



## danchapps (21 Aug 2008)

I'd be up for an M&G, I live near 66St & 134Ave. I missed the M&G in Waterloo area back in June. That's what, 4 of us now? Maybe if the thread gets revitalized a bit more we could have a bigger gathering.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (22 Aug 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> If a date does get set up, and I'm not away on ex, I live downtown, and a ride would be available.



Sweet!  Thanks for the offer, we'll see if there is any more interest than just the four of us,


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Aug 2008)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Thanks for the offer, we'll see if there is any more interest than just the four of us,



Not a problem. Anything between the 3rd and the 10th is good for me.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Aug 2008)

Make it a Fri or Sat, as I have to drive in from the toolies, and I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## military granny (22 Aug 2008)

So Folks how many does that make so far? Depending on my schedule I wouldn't mind meeting a few more from the Edmonton area.


----------



## danchapps (22 Aug 2008)

military granny said:
			
		

> So Folks how many does that make so far? Depending on my schedule I wouldn't mind meeting a few more from the Edmonton area.



Well, if we include yourself and Kat Stevens that makes about 6, schedules depending that is.


----------



## nurse sarah (22 Aug 2008)

I'm not too chatty on here because I'm still pretty new and I've been away, but I wouldnt mind meeting some people from around town. 3 years here...maybe it's time...lol...


----------



## TCBF (23 Aug 2008)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Thanks for the offer, we'll see if there is any more interest than just the four of us,



- Count me ,Lance.

Tom


----------



## Lance Wiebe (23 Aug 2008)

Tom, it's been years!  It will be great chatting and having a brew with you again.

What would work best for everyone, 
Friday the 5th, or Saturday the 6th?


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Aug 2008)

Either works for me, just need some lead time to book a room somewhere near the AO.


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Aug 2008)

Either works for me as well


----------



## danchapps (23 Aug 2008)

Either works for me.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (27 Aug 2008)

OK, seeing as how I'm the visitor, somebody make a decision for a date and time.

BTW, which BP is it, the new one near the Ros or the one further north?


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Aug 2008)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> OK, seeing as how I'm the visitor, somebody make a decision for a date and time.
> 
> BTW, which BP is it, the new one near the Ros or the one further north?



The one that's been mentioned is the one behind the Ros


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Aug 2008)

I'll have to book a room PDQ, pick a night, someone.


----------



## danchapps (27 Aug 2008)

How about Saturday, that way we won't be up for an ungodly amount of hours prior. Just an idea.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> How about Saturday, that way we won't be up for an ungodly amount of hours prior. Just an idea.



Sat the 6th works for me.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Aug 2008)

Motion seconded... or thirded, whatever.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Aug 2008)

Room booked at The Roz for Saturday night....  alia iacta est... or something like that... >


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Room booked at The Roz for Saturday night....  alia iacta est... or something like that... >


At the Roz and not the BP? Set time? I'll see you good folks there, I'll be the geeky new kid with the short hair


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Aug 2008)

Nope,I have a room at the Roz.... BP is still the venue, as far as I know


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

Seen, wasn't sure if you booked a "conference room" there. BP it is. Time to show up about?


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Aug 2008)

Dunno,I'm just along for the ride... I'll probably get in to town 1830 1900 ish


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

Aren't we all along for the ride? I'll see you there about then-ish.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (28 Aug 2008)

I'll be there. Beadwindow 7 can probably recognise me, I hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (28 Aug 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> If a date does get set up, and I'm not away on ex, I live downtown, and a ride would be available.



I really appreciate the offer, and will take you up on it, if it is still on the table!

We'll have to set up contact info, recognition signals, or the like.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Aug 2008)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> I really appreciate the offer, and will take you up on it, if it is still on the table!
> 
> We'll have to set up contact info, recognition signals, or the like.



Sure, not a problem. More to follow on separate means.


----------



## military granny (28 Aug 2008)

Sorry Guys, I have another engagement that night. Hope we can all get together another time. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## TCBF (30 Aug 2008)

RV:

Boston Pizza 9703 137 Av Edmonton.

Sat 6 Sep 08.

Time?


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Aug 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> RV:
> 
> Boston Pizza 9703 137 Av Edmonton.
> 
> ...



1930 Local? Give Kat some time to freshen up  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Aug 2008)

That works for me.


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Aug 2008)

I'm in, I just got here about a week ago, so it'd be great to see some of you out.


----------



## darmil (30 Aug 2008)

i might show up back from the litter box around that time.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Sep 2008)

OK, so I just called the BPs to see if they did reservations, they said it shouldn't be a problem to fit us, but they don't really do reservations, so there may be a bit of a wait. Worse to worse, we sit at the bar and wait.


----------



## Scratch_043 (6 Sep 2008)

what time is everyone planning on showing up? 1930 sounds good to me.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Sep 2008)

I'm outbound from my house now, off these means for the next while.  If anything goes sideways, cell#780 349 0615.  Look for a big fat, short haired old bastard in a Wales rugby shirt.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Sep 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Look for a big fat, short haired old ******* in a Wales rugby shirt.



I guess that means I have to wear my Ireland one  >


----------



## Pea (6 Sep 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I guess that means I have to wear my Ireland one  >



You bringing the 9er with ya?


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Sep 2008)

MediPea said:
			
		

> You bringing the 9er with ya?



that's the plan


----------



## JBP (6 Sep 2008)

My wife and I are going to come hang out and also bring our neighbour with us too!

Just a note: UFC night is tonight so whoever shows up first try and grab a big table/booth for everyone it'll be really busy come 9-10pm!


----------



## Scratch_043 (6 Sep 2008)

Something has come up for me, and I'll be late if I make it out at all, if I don't, hope everyone has a good time, and I'll hopefully catch the next one.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (7 Sep 2008)

I pissed off D9er so it's a no go tonight.


----------



## JBP (7 Sep 2008)

Well, went to the WRONG BP's... Lol....  :

So we went, but unfortunately we didn't meet any of you because we went to the BP's RIGHT outside the base... Owell, next time I guess, I'm sure in another few months we can arrange something again! 

Did they make you folks pay $10 to watch the UFC fight also?


----------



## danchapps (7 Sep 2008)

There was hardly anyone on the lounge side of BP, no cover. Was a good meet, nice to put some faces to the names.


----------



## TCBF (7 Sep 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> RV:
> 
> Boston Pizza 9703 137 Av Edmonton.
> 
> ...





			
				Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Well, went to the WRONG BP's... Lol....  :
> 
> So we went, but unfortunately we didn't meet any of you because we went to the BP's RIGHT outside the base... Owell, next time I guess, I'm sure in another few months we can arrange something again!
> 
> Did they make you folks pay $10 to watch the UFC fight also?



- Which part of "137 Av" did you find confusing?

 ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Sep 2008)

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Well, went to the WRONG BP's... Lol....  :



HA! Fail at SA!


----------



## Rodahn (8 Sep 2008)

And so, did Kat survive???? All the gory details please......  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2008)

Relatively low key affair.  Drank a few beers, told a few lies, ate some spud skins, and lived to tell the tale.  Overall, a pretty good way to spend a Saturday night in the big city.


----------



## Rodahn (8 Sep 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Relatively low key affair.  Drank a few beers, told a few lies, ate some spud skins, and lived to tell the tale.  Overall, a pretty good way to spend a Saturday night in the big city.



Getting mellow in you dotage Kat?  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2008)

I am no longer the young sapper that was the terror of the Jolly Miller and the JRC.  I have discovered with age that the beer commercials lied to me, and I don't get funnier, bigger and better looking the more of it I drink.


----------



## danchapps (11 Sep 2008)

Maybe you weren't funnier because you (or I for that matter) didn't have enough beers. It's too bad I was broke and going to Wainwright the next day. It was great hearing stories of old. Wonder when the next shall be...


----------



## Lance Wiebe (11 Sep 2008)

Well, I enjoyed the heck out of it.  It was great talking to TCBF again, it had been a while!  And, of course, it was great meeting the rest.  It's to bad that more didn't show up.  Maybe the next time I'm in Edmonton.  Or maybe even Saturday night this weekend, I have no plans beyond vegging in the hotel!


----------

